# My new Jersey



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks GREAT !!!! Should give ya about 5 more hp.. LOL


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good Boots!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet:rockn: Me likey


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet, I'm related to some Barnetts.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Eight said:


> Sweet, I'm related to some Barnetts.


Good Deal...where are they from?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Bossier, La.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all you comments. Eight, my grand father had some family out your way.


----------

